# how to get more yardage out of sight.



## WhitBri

My bow is currently set up for 3d but want to set one up for field and specifically Redding so will need atleast 100 yards out of the tape. Right now my problem is after about 70 yards my arrow will hit the scope.
My current set up is apex 8 32.5"dl 60lb, GT x cutters 32" FFP200s with 100gr points, axcell sight with x41 scope.
Now I know how I can get more range without hitting but which should I do.
Increase poundage to 70lb
Change arrow weight (don't think I can get much lighter, but maybe a little)
Lower anchor to increase distance between peep and nock
change to smaller x 31 scope
Any others I may have missed

Changing the bow won't be a problem as I'm looking at getting a new setup would like to stay with another apex 8 as I shoot it well. Also know I'll have to get a bigger sight as I just have the 2" of travel model now so new sight/scope isn't an issue either.


----------



## WhitBri

Oh and I will be buying arrows for it as well, won't be shooting x cutters but would like to stay with the GT line. Maybe 22's, ultralights, or pro hunters


----------



## mag41vance

WhitBri said:


> Oh and I will be buying arrows for it as well, won't be shooting x cutters but would like to stay with the GT line. Maybe 22's, ultralights, or pro hunters


 Extend your sight out less than currently
You can move your peep(raise) but it will more than likely effect your normal anchor point.


----------



## rogersaddler

mag41vance said:


> Extend it out less


This and raise you're peep up


----------



## bigHUN

shortening the sight radius may decrease the accuracy :set1_thinking: longer is better but that means you need to hold way more steadier.
#1 - how far is your scope pin right now? 
i.e. my sight radius (peep center to scope pin) is 32.3" with 7" extension (my sight have 9" extension)
#2 - what release you are using right now? 
i.e. changing the release usually will move your anchor point, try couple and you will see which one fits the lower peep....
#3 - I have a 120 yard sight tape, 35mm scope, nano XR 410 shafts weighting 394 grains, when I lower the scope (90 meter shot) still plenty of clearance. The distance between the 20y to 80y sightmark I have is 1.387"


----------



## field14

Attach a photo of how you have your vertical site bar attached to your site extension. Need to see that.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## WhitBri

field14 said:


> Attach a photo of how you have your vertical site bar attached to your site extension. Need to see that.
> 
> field14 (Tom D.)











Set at 70


----------



## edgerat

Do you have the travel in that AX2000 to get to 100? Going to a smaller arrow (Ultralight if you want to stick with GT) will help, you may still need to go to a smaller scope housing in order to clear at 101y.


----------



## WhitBri

Not in the 2000 but I have a 3000 as well. But would buy a 4500 if needed


----------



## WhitBri

edgerat said:


> Do you have the travel in that AX2000 to get to 100? Going to a smaller arrow (Ultralight if you want to stick with GT) will help, you may still need to go to a smaller scope housing in order to clear at 101y.


Will the ultra lights gain me much as the x cutters are about the same weight


----------



## rock monkey

all you need is a longer vertical bar for the sight. nothing more, nothing less. changing to a smaller diameter scope body would be a good idea also. no need to see part of the hemisphere in the round target games.

if, by your specs, cant reach 100yds, you have more issues than i. your set-up should EASILY reach that far. olympic recurves can do it, so what cant a compound?

you've been sold on the fact that a bow cant shoot over 50yds.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Dump the ginormous arrows....if you can't get the distance it's because of arrow and scope contact. 

If your shooting field...or building a pure field/Redding style setup those giant things are going to gain you nothing but trashed arrows and lost points from kiss outs and pissed off shooting partners. 

Another key and the main one is to set your peep at a longer distance. I have shot fatties at my short 27 3/4" dl at 90m with no issues....and I haven't shot more then 60lbs for target since the 90s or early 2000s. If you don't get clearance in the 60 lb range your not going to get it jumping up in lbs unless your jut barely not getting there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TNMAN

Brown Hornet said:


> ----Another key and the main one is to set your peep at a longer distance.


If doing that results in a higher peep for the OP, then I agree. 

If a target scope, skinnier arrows and shorter extension still does not make the distance, then a higher peep is the answer. This should not be hard with that long draw.


----------



## field14

WhitBri said:


> Not in the 2000 but I have a 3000 as well. But would buy a 4500 if needed


You would be better off using the 3000 for long distance shooting. I see from the photo that you cannot drop the vertical down on the site extension.
However if you use your 3000, then set the vertical bar so that the bolts for the site extension are in the top holes on the vertical bar.

It would also help to go to the smaller scope housing you said you have?

I only shoot 47# peak and have a short DL, and I am OK with the Axcel 3000 for my 80 yards, but use a small scope housing, too. The 4500 would be good, too.

You can raise the peep to help lower your anchor, but then you gets to floating the anchor too much on the longer shots and it messes up the left and rights as well as inconsistencies with highs and lows, too.

It isn't all about SPEED...it is more to do with the anchor point (how low it is on your face; the lower, the more "sight clearance" you would have at longer distance.

I also keep the extension in on either #4, or at the longest #5 on my Axcel sites.

so, once again when you mount your site extension on your Axcel 3000...mount the site extension as high on the vertical bar (near the top of it) as you can and go from there....


----------



## WhitBri

Brown Hornet said:


> Dump the ginormous arrows....if you can't get the distance it's because of arrow and scope contact.
> 
> If your shooting field...or building a pure field/Redding style setup those giant things are going to gain you nothing but trashed arrows and lost points from kiss outs and pissed off shooting partners.
> 
> Another key and the main one is to set your peep at a longer distance. I have shot fatties at my short 27 3/4" dl at 90m with no issues....and I haven't shot more then 60lbs for target since the 90s or early 2000s. If you don't get clearance in the 60 lb range your not going to get it jumping up in lbs unless your jut barely not getting there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What my goal is to get a new bow and set up to shoot field, Redding and some outdoor target. Will be buying new arrows probably ultralights as won't spend the money for nanos. So want another apex 8 but in looking at my current apex 8 setup and looking at the distance between my scope and arrow at 70 yards my clearance is only maybe an inch or so with a light arrow granted a fat arrow but they are just about as light as the ultralights. So I want to go heavier tip in the field arrows as well.
Concern is I buy the 60lb apex and correct sight, arrows, etc and can't get 100 yards then what. Questioning whether I should buy 70lb to start. 
I think my problem lies in the fact that I have a 32" dl so my peep to sight is 34.6" which is probably 4" longer then most due to my dl so its like I have a 12" sight extension so don't get as much out of a click as average.


----------



## WhitBri

field14 said:


> You would be better off using the 3000 for long distance shooting. I see from the photo that you cannot drop the vertical down on the site extension.
> However if you use your 3000, then set the vertical bar so that the bolts for the site extension are in the top holes on the vertical bar.
> 
> It would also help to go to the smaller scope housing you said you have?
> 
> I only shoot 47# peak and have a short DL, and I am OK with the Axcel 3000 for my 80 yards, but use a small scope housing, too. The 4500 would be good, too.
> 
> You can raise the peep to help lower your anchor, but then you gets to floating the anchor too much on the longer shots and it messes up the left and rights as well as inconsistencies with highs and lows, too.
> 
> It isn't all about SPEED...it is more to do with the anchor point (how low it is on your face; the lower, the more "sight clearance" you would have at longer distance.
> 
> I also keep the extension in on either #4, or at the longest #5 on my Axcel sites.
> 
> so, once again when you mount your site extension on your Axcel 3000...mount the site extension as high on the vertical bar (near the top of it) as you can and go from there....


Yeah have mine set at #6 spot now. Don't have the smaller scope but could buy it. Just don't want to buy wrong weight bow


----------



## Praeger

A question and a suggestion.

What is your peep height at brace? I'm surprised you can't get past 70y with your set up. I'm wondering if your peep is too low. Without totally upsetting your anchor can you move it up?

If you need just a bit more scope clearance, use a prong rest so that your cock vane will point down. A sight with a longer frame would allow you to mount it lower.


----------



## rock monkey

WhitBri said:


> Yeah have mine set at #6 spot now. Don't have the smaller scope but could buy it. Just don't want to buy wrong weight bow


Shooting a round target venue at 70lbs is going to do you more harm than good.

Get a bow you can shoot all day and not feel tired afterwards. Buy arrows to match the bow. Stop trying to put the cart in front of the mule.


----------



## field14

WhitBri said:


> Yeah have mine set at #6 spot now. Don't have the smaller scope but could buy it. Just don't want to buy wrong weight bow


The wrong weight bow? I've been shooting at 47# peak weight for outdoor shooting for so many years, I"ve lost count. I've NEVER had to worry about making the 80 or even 90 meters, even when I was shooting heavy aluminum arrows (1714, 1813, 1814, and even 1816's). 60# peak or more for that number of arrows (112 scoring arrows on a field or hunter round) is going to wear you out! 70# peak is a ton, and of course, the NFAA allows up to 80# peak. However, FITA/WAA/NAA have a 60# maximum poundage limit, so I wouldn't recommend you go above 60# peak weight no matter what.

You said you had an Axcel 3000, correct? Use it. Mount the site extension onto the vertical site bar in the upper-most bolt holes, which will leave a lot of room to slide the scope down the bar. You have to watch, however that you don't run out of room for your bunny target site setting.

Then, also move the site extension in towards you to #5 or even #4.

I had initially suspected that you had your site extension bar in the center of the vertical bar, which is a common occurrence and one that is easily rectified. Doesn't change the site tape (settings gap); just have to move the tape once you find your 40 yard mark (or you can make a completely new one.)

However if you move the extension in, then that gap WILL change and you'll have to generate a new tape/set of sight settings.

Now, if it is because at 70 yards the scope is hitting the arrow...then it is that you have too high of an anchor. Raising the peep site will help enormously; It won't tighten the gap, but the entire set of site marks will move up away from the arrow, which "gives" you more yardage.
Just be careful you don't get the peep too high to the point you lose your anchor on the longer yardages! If you set your peep so that you have a good solid and repeatable anchor at 50 or even 60 yards, then yes, the anchor will be super tight at 20 yards...but much improved holding for those longer distances.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## bigHUN

*post your form - picture*

post a picture - side portrait showing your had with eyes looking through the peep and the release in hand at anchor
let see how is your DL and where is you anchor :set1_thinking:

as you can see tip of my nose is touching the string (one sort of anchor on that picture, but on a flat ground the string is exactly siting center of the tip nose) and the release hand can float (we shoot Field, right?), my sight is the Shibuya 352 on 7" extension, and the 20-80 yard sightmark is 1.3ish inches, I am shooting a #56.4 with 27.2" true DL a 394 grain arrow, speed 260 f/s and no problem shooting 120 yards.... so


----------



## Brown Hornet

WhitBri said:


> What my goal is to get a new bow and set up to shoot field, Redding and some outdoor target. Will be buying new arrows probably ultralights as won't spend the money for nanos. So want another apex 8 but in looking at my current apex 8 setup and looking at the distance between my scope and arrow at 70 yards my clearance is only maybe an inch or so with a light arrow granted a fat arrow but they are just about as light as the ultralights. So I want to go heavier tip in the field arrows as well.
> Concern is I buy the 60lb apex and correct sight, arrows, etc and can't get 100 yards then what. Questioning whether I should buy 70lb to start.
> I think my problem lies in the fact that I have a 32" dl so my peep to sight is 34.6" which is probably 4" longer then most due to my dl so its like I have a 12" sight extension so don't get as much out of a click as average.


Your missing the point....it has nothing to do with the weight of the shaft or the speed really. Not at your specs. The arrows your shooting are 3-6 times fatter or more then the arrows people shoot in these venues....

If you can shoot 70lbs for field and well your one of the handful of people in the world that could pull it off :wink: and your not going to get to shoot any FITA since the max is 60lbs....

Your dl is long....and there are a good number of people that shoot field, FITA and Redding with similar specs.... Greg Poole, Steve Anderson, Tim Gillingham just to name a few. 

Set your peep at 50-60 yds....get a smaller shaft and your not going to have an issue unless your anchor is really funky. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fanio

what distance do you guys have from top of arrow (at rest) to center of peep hole?


----------



## bigHUN

this is my FITA/Field target bow:
peep height on string 5.843" from center inside d-loop
at full draw peep height 4.232" to center of the arrow shaft (not to top of the arrow)
peep to pin radius (pin in the scope) 31.692""
my bow have AA 39.822" BH 8.267" DL 27.519" past parallel limbs


----------



## Brown Hornet

My peep height is 5.25"....give or take a tick :wink:

Bow specs:
A to A 40 3/8"
Brace height 8"
DL 27.75" give or take a few twist...that's what I set it at and then twist to fit and I don't measure it again. 
DW 59.8 lbs

At 100yds I have over 3/4" of clearance between the bottom of my up pin and the top of my vane. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

One thing i messed with one day was shooting fingers and my arrows were 16-18" higher than when i shot a release... you could try putting your d loop with both knots under arrow and maybe that would raise your shot a little giving more range?
Also ive changed to trying to get my first pin at 30 instead of ten or twenty. i ger a little more range.
Good advice above... all of it really. shoot cock vane down and moveing sight closer to you ect. maybe a combo of a few things will all add up and have the desired end result.
I shoot an older bow shooting 232 fps at 68# by 29.75 draw with 386g arrows. I shoot a pse 11 pin sight with a 2/3" oval housing. I have no trouble out to 90 yards and then i have to go to holding over. 
even a slight rise of your peep should help...
If not have you seen the 3d peep? it seems to me having two d loops and using a dual peep is dangerous because when you draw from above the arrow youll get downward travel causing the arrow to flex more than normal as well as it flexing towards your hand!
Anyways... i enjoy long shots but dont know a whole lot... maybe some of the ideas posted above will help. Good luck


----------

